

Ask HN: Timer as a service - palidanx

Does anyone know if there exists anything that would work as timer as a service?<p>For example, every monday, I need an http request to hit my server.  At that time, then some business logic would kick off.<p>I currently do it with polling, but I think it would make more sense as a push request.  And I think it would be even better if an external server issued the request at a given interval.<p>I have been googling around, but haven&#x27;t found any services like that.  Does anyone know of anything out there?
======
samdolan
Just spin up a flask instance on a server to handle the logic. No vendor lock-
in, and it shouldn't take more than an hour.

